# Egg hatched!



## Cutva (Jan 7, 2015)

My first egg just hatched yesterday or last night I went to check and there was a baby all the way out of the egg! What do I do?


----------



## motero (Jan 7, 2015)

Give it to somebody who knows what to do? You have incubated this egg for how long, and gave no thought to its needs when it hatched?


----------



## Cutva (Jan 7, 2015)

motero said:


> Give it to somebody who knows what to do? You have incubated this egg for how long, and gave no thought to its needs when it hatched?


I have the stuff but he hatched weeks before expect I just want to know when to take him out of the incubator to put him in his habitat. You don't have to be so rude!


----------



## tortadise (Jan 7, 2015)

Usually a couple days they are ok in the incubator. I remove them when the sac has absorbed almost all the way, but I put them on paper towels in a tub in the incubator. They will sometimes eat the substrate which usually isn't very good. Then set them up in a tank nice and warm on some coco coir with a mini water dish mini hide, and all the lights. So what's his sac looking like? I'd bet he's ready to come out since he completely emerged from the egg.


----------



## leigti (Jan 7, 2015)

Congratulations on your first hatchling.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 7, 2015)

How exciting!! We love pictures!!


----------



## Cutva (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Cutva (Jan 7, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Usually a couple days they are ok in the incubator. I remove them when the sac has absorbed almost all the way, but I put them on paper towels in a tub in the incubator. They will sometimes eat the substrate which usually isn't very good. Then set them up in a tank nice and warm on some coco coir with a mini water dish mini hide, and all the lights. So what's his sac looking like? I'd bet he's ready to come out since he completely emerged from the egg.




This is his sack it was kinda hard to get a good picture.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh yeah he's ready to roll on his own. He will be fine in that tub for now until you can set something up for him. Russians grow very rapid from hatchling to yearling size. So a 15-20 gallon aquarium will work just fine for 6 months or so. Underpaid heater and or CHE for heat some coco coir and a UV light will work just fine with some hides and shallow water dish.


----------



## Cutva (Jan 7, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Oh yeah he's ready to roll on his own. He will be fine in that tub for now until you can set something up for him. Russians grow very rapid from hatchling to yearling size. So a 15-20 gallon aquarium will work just fine for 6 months or so. Underpaid heater and or CHE for heat some coco coir and a UV light will work just fine with some hides and shallow water dish.


Thanks!


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 7, 2015)

Awww how cute!! Congratulations on your new arrival!!  I hope my eggs hatch and aren't duds


----------



## gingerbee (Jan 7, 2015)

What a cutie!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jodie (Jan 7, 2015)

So tiny and adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## tortadise (Jan 7, 2015)

Cutva said:


> Thanks!


Your very welcome, anymore eggs incubating? If so I'd expect a few more to hatch too.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 7, 2015)

Congrats & what a darling


----------



## Carol S (Jan 7, 2015)

Adorable It looks like he/she is anxious to start exploring,


----------



## motero (Jan 7, 2015)

Cutva said:


> My first egg just hatched yesterday or last night I went to check and there was a baby all the way out of the egg! What do I do?



Your original question was so vague. Then you followed up with, "I have the stuff but he hatched weeks before expect I just want to know when to take him out of the incubator to put him in his habitat. You don't have to be so rude!" I was supposed to know this how?


----------



## tortdad (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Cutva (Jan 7, 2015)

motero said:


> Your original question was so vague. Then you followed up with, "I have the stuff but he hatched weeks before expect I just want to know when to take him out of the incubator to put him in his habitat. You don't have to be so rude!" I was supposed to know this how?


It's just that you assumed that I had no care about my tortoises and lack the ability to think ahead. I just wished that you would not assume that, sorry if I offended you with my pervious comment!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW! Not only is your little one ADORABLE, but s/he looks ready to rock!!!


----------



## Cutva (Jan 10, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Your very welcome, anymore eggs incubating? If so I'd expect a few more to hatch too.


I have to more. They are at eight weeks now but one looks clear still.


----------



## Telid (Jan 17, 2015)

Cutva said:


> I have to more. They are at eight weeks now but one looks clear still.


Very cute & congrats!

Reading the forum, the general rule is don't throw out an egg until it starts to smell. Many forum members have been surprised by eggs.


----------

